# AB treffen in maastricht



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

moin!
jetzt sind die bilder da, und hier mal ein bericht zum ersten ab treffen jenseits der grenze fuer's deutsche reinheitsgebot!!!

siff-cop, knollwinist und ich haben uns mal letzte woche zum ansitz an der maas getroffen. um ca 18h ging es los. nachdemn wir uns koederfische stippend vorgestellt haben, ein wenig ueber niederoestereich und dessen gesamtpolitische position im hinblick auf den oestrogenexport in die echten europaeischen maerkte plauderten fing es so langsam an, an saemtlichen ruten still zu werden. 

am haken hatten wir koefi's, maden, und tauwuermer-aber irgendwie wollte da kein fisch ran (abgesehen von einem 10cm barsch, der unbemerkt auf knollwin's wurm biss...und beinahe daran erstickte). 

als es so langsam anfing zu daemmern, meldete sich auf einmal gegen 20:30 der winkelpicker von siff-cop. geniale aktion, denn bisher habe ich noch nie einen aalbiss live gesehen. riesen kruemmung an der angel, absolute stille am wasser, und 6 augen richtung schnurende! brilliant gelandet, fotografiert...und schon ging es an knollwins angel ab. 

die freilaufrolle gab richtig schnur (original kommentar von ihm: "das issn aalbiss, das issn aalbiss!!!"). als die schnur richtig anfing zu gehen, hat er angehauen...FISH ON! sauber gelandet! das grinsen in den gesichtern ist wirklich so braun wie es aussieht...und es geht einfach nicht mehr raus!

kurz danach sah ich, wie meine rute den bieger macht. so unerfahren wie ein bayrisches flusspferd habe die rute sofort ange-...nein verhauen. bittere pille (original kommentar von knollwin: du faengst deinen auch noch!)! 

daraufhin haben wir alle koefis vom dienst suspendiert und die tauwuermer drangemacht. da alle aale relativ ufernah gebissen haben, habe ich meine jeweils ca. 10m rausgeworfen, und alle 10 minuten 3/4 umdrehungen reingeholt. 

bis ca 21:55 war dann auch wieder genug zeit um uns gegenseitig davon zu ueberzeugen, dass forellenpuffs die besten sind, karpfen essen gut ist, und dass wir so langsam eine amoniakloesung braeuchten, um die aale zu toeten (bitte falsch verstehen und empoerte schreitoene kundgeben!)

als ich dann meine rechte rute (die mit der gewonnenen shimano technium rolle!) wieder ein stueck naeher holen wollte, hatte der wurm am haken ne andere richtung im kopf- und zwar wehementestens! diesmal verliess ich mich auf knollwin und wartete (rute: zappel), und wartete (rute: zappelokowsky), und wartete (rute: BIEEEEEEG-knollwin:"jetzt!"), und schlug an- FSIH ON!!! sowas habe ich echt noch nie erlebt, was fuer ein getoese! ich hatte gerade noch zeit mitzuteilen, dass meine 2. rute auch flipt, bevor ich mich meinem aal widmen konnte. ich habe die schnur straff gehalten und gewartet, dass der fisch so langsam muede wird. zwischendurch fuehlte es sich an, als haette ich nen haenger...aber mit ein bisschen klopfen auf die rute stellte sich das gefuehl auch schnell wieder ein. 

dann konnte ich den aal sicher landen, waerend der 2. aal sicher von knollwin gelandet wurde. siffcop hatte eine digicam mit (sehr geil!!!), und schoss die bilder des tages-weltklasse!

auf jeden fall fand ich es einen sehr gelungenen auftakt zum wahrscheinlich westlichsten ab mini treffen der ganzen ganzen welt! hier sind die bilder...

1. siffcop kurz bevor er aus verwunderung und erstaunen ueber seinen fang ohnmaechtig wurde.

2. mein erster aal!!! (er hiess horst!)

3. knollwin der grinsend zum rex hunt fischkuss ansetzt

4. horst und ich, beide schielend und uebergleucklich


das kleingedruckte: mein thread, meine regeln


----------



## knollwinst (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Da der PowerMischi, in einem Anflug ungerechtfertigter Zurúckhaltung, nicht erwähnt hat, was für ein Kracher sein erster Aal war, ziehe ich jetzt noch mal meinen Hut vor ihm: 80 cm, 1 kg!! Olé, Olé ...


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

YEAH!!!
hab ich ganz vergessen! oder ne, hehe, schon gegessen! war echt lecker (in hollaendisch: dat was echt lekker!). 80cm und 1 kg! und ihr haettet erst den aal sehen muessen!


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

hoi!!!!!!!!!! jonges

ja genau sooo war das letzte Woche, wahr echt ein gelungener Abend. 
Deshalb haben wir das auch gestern direkt nochmal wiederholt, außer der Herr Knollwinst war nicht dabei dafür aber mein Bruder.
Aber leider konnten wir das mit denn Aalen nicht wiederholen. Dafür habe ich aber meinen ersten Maaskarpfen gefangen 33cm, und eine schöne große Schlei von 48cm.  
Dann bis zum nächsten mal

Ps: Geiler Bericht, #6 

En leet op drempels


----------



## knollwinst (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Sach mal Siff-Cop: Ich war gestern nicht dabei?! Ich sass zwei Meter neben Dir und habe sowohl Karpfen als auch Schleie gesehen!

Gehe übrigens nächste Woche JEDEN tag! Entweder die Maas schafft mich oder ich sie!


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

moin!
ich glaube ich war gestern nicht dabei! oder war siff-cop und sein bruder nicht dabei, waehrend knollwinst dabei war...nur wer hat dann den karpfen und die schleie gefangen? waren die dabei?! wo war ich nochmal? ist dabei sein nicht alles?

was issn hier los? komplettverwirrungen oda was? mit dem aale fangen zeige ich euch nochma...aber es scheint mir als haetten jetzt alle begriffen, was mit der zeit von 18h-21uhr angefangen werden muss! sehr loeblich!

und es kann jawohl nicht sein, dass der siffcop einfach so aus aachen kommt, und uns halbherzangelrn hier die schleien und karpfen rausholt! und wie es ein lothar gesagt haette: das is ne frechheit is das!
lol!!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos!

Nur war das nicht das erste AB-mini-treffen in NL...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ach Sorry hab ich euch wieder verwechselt. Ich meine Natürlich powermaike war nicht dabei!!!!!!!  Das ist aber auch immer soo ne  Sache mit denn Avantar Namen und denn richtigen dabei kann ich mir Name sowieso nicht gut merken dafür aber Gesichter                   uuuu bla blabblablbablablalalllalalal.................

Ja ich meld mich wenn ich nächste Woche Zeit habe. Bis dann


----------



## knollwinst (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ne Rrriessen Frrechheit is daas! Wir zeigen dem feinen Herrn aus Aachen die Hotspots und der macht uns den Tümpel still und heimlich leer.

@Mac Gill: Glaube ich nicht, ohne Beweise zu sehen! Ein Treffen wird es erst ab zwei Personen... Kannst ja beim zweiten offiziellen Treffen in Maastricht dann mitkommen. Wir bezeugen das dann auch!!! Dann kannst Du ja wenigstens behaupten bei den Anfängen einer unglaublichen AB - Subgemeinde dabei gewesen zu sein #6 

Siff-Cop: Alles klar! Aber: Ordnung muss sein!


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Hier in Aachen bin ich auch als Fischräuber bekannt??????#:


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@mac gill: doch, war es wohl, deins war leider das 2. sorry, aber ist halt so! 

@siffcop: hast du noch fotos von der schleie/ karpfen gemacht? stell ma rein, bitte


----------



## marca (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Richtig!!
War nicht das erste, aber wie mir scheint auch nicht das schlechteste Mini-AB-Treffen.
Wirklich schöner Bericht!
Vielleicht sollten wir das ja wirklich mal in größerer Besetzung machen.
Ich wäre gerne mal dabei.

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

hey marca! 
waere auf jeden fall dabei, nur da siffcop dei einzigen fische in der maas wegfaengt, sollten wir das evtl. ma am julianakanal machen. oder vielleicht koennt ihr ihm noch hotspotts zum leerraeumen veraten.   

ach ja, war wohl das erste!


----------



## knollwinst (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Können den Kreis fürs ZWEITE Ab Treffen in Maastricht auf jeden Fall erweitern! Setzen Siff-Cop auf die Ignorer Liste und ab geht's!!


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

ja! bin dabei! aber eigentlich ist es das 3. treffen, schliesslich haben marca und macgill das 2. schon hinter sich gebracht (auch wenn es inoffiziell war)! 
ich werde in zukunft dafuer sorgen, dass siffcop keinen einzigen fisch mehr in holland faengt-und wenn ich felsbrocken an seine angelstelle schmeissen muss! und aufm fischmarkt bekommt der hier auch nix mehr! nichma n fischmac! NICKES! den mach ich zum fischvegetarier! 
und noch was, das naechste mal rede ich noch viel mehr hinter seinem ruecken!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ok bei so'nem treffen währe ich auch dabei auch wenn ihr dann schon viel Glück braucht um überhaupt noch was zu fangen. hahahaha.
Ne im ernst fänd ich echt gut und möchte hoffen das ich mich dann nicht 100 Meter von Euch weg setzten muß:c .  Un an weitern Hotspots währe ich auch intersiert. Aber das ist ganz egal wo ich hin komme sind auch Hotspots.
Also währe schön wenn einer das mal organisieren würde, ich könnte dabei auch gerne unterstützen. Weil wenn wir mehr sind als 4 müssen wir uns ne geeignete stelle suchen oder hätte da schon jemand ne idee wo man hin kann. Viehleicht ja auch mal ne ganze Nacht oder ne halbe oder wie  er will............

Also AB-Treffen im Käseland(und ich darf das sagen), da bin ich dabei un dat is lalalalalalalalalalalala...........................


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@alle, ignoriert diesen raubangler bitte! mitlauefer und dazugehoernwiller!
soll er doch zu dieser randgruppenorganisation vom 2. nl angeltreff gehen!

okok, wenn du uns wieder zeigst wie's geht, dann darfste mit!

ich war bisher noch nie am julianakanaal, glaube aber das marca und macgill schon mal da waren. du doch auch siffcop? ist da genug platz/fisch? der mist mit der maas ist, dass hier viele stellen nachts nicht zu betreten sind (offizielles verbot). ich kenne mich auch nicht wirklich aus, da wir immer die nahen gegenden hier abgesucht haben. was ist denn in richtung kerkrade, born usw los? vielleicht gibts ja da was ordentliches.


----------



## the doctor (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Hey!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den AAlen!
Ich fahre auch gleich nach Wessem!Mache den Wessem-Neederwert-Kanal mal unsicher.bleibe so bis um Eins. Und morgen gehe ich dann die ganze Nacht.
Bei dem nächsten Treffen wäre ich dann vielleicht dabei-war ja in Urlaub!
Hoffentlich lässt sich ein Aal überlisten........oder mehrere.....!##


----------



## Pitchy (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

menno und ich war nicht dabei weil ich arbeiten musste (((( nächste mal bin ich dabei, auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## knollwinst (12. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ja sauber, das ist doch mal eine Resonanz! Dann lasst uns doch mal nächste Woche wat klarmachen!!


----------



## the doctor (13. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Hi Jungens 

Bin zurück von meiner Tour!
Leider keinen Aal.Nur 1 Brassen,1Rotfeder und 1 Kaulbarsch.
Werde morgen mal auf Zander probieren.Ich versuche es dann vielleicht mal mit Stinten.,die ich mir im Fischgeschäft besorge.Wer weis vielleicht breche ich ja den Rekord? 1,10m Zander! das wäre doch mal was:q


----------



## powermike1977 (13. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

moin!
das sieht ja echt gut aus! aber hier kommt erst ma der hotstipper-the lyrical fisher!!! ich fahre mal kurz an die maas, gucken was bei dem wetter bis 15h drin ist. 

also wie es aussieht haben wir fuer ein potenzielles treffen mal die maas (nur vielerorts nachtangelverbot). wer kennt ein paar stellen am julianakanal? dann noch die stelle bei wessem...da kann man doch echt was draus machen!

bis spaeter!
mike


----------



## the doctor (13. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Also ich kenne da einige Stellen.Ich fahre heute  mal dort hin, wo sich der Wessem-Neederwert-Kanal und die Maas kreuzen. nähe Kouweide!
Dort sind auch super Seeen.


----------



## Pitchy (13. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

also ich wäre bei nem ab-treffen an einem WE gerne dabei!! nr bitte rechtzeitig planen damit man sich drauf einrichten kann, denn dann ist meine zusage 100%!!!
aber wehe einer lacht über meine noch sehr anfängerliche angelausrüstung ;o)

die ortsauswahl überlass ich den Kennern der Maas-Szene ;o) nur bitte auf anfahrtweg achten, da ich aus mönchengladbach komm ;o) also bis zu 70-80km ist kein problem ;o)
wäre auch toll wenn man sich vorher irgendwo treffen könnte und dann gemeinsam dort hin fahren, da ich mich nur in roermond selbs auskenn und der rest Niemansland für mich ist!!! Wäre chön wenn`s noch im Aug. klappt!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Mojen oder besser Mahlzeit.

Naja bin gerade erst aufgestanden hab heute mal ausgepennt.
Wollte nur grad mal die Fotos von der Schleie und dem Karpfen reinsetzen. 
powermike wollte ja nochmal sehen das es nicht nur Aale und Zander in der Maas gibt. 
freu mich schon auf die nächste Maas aktion. 
Können ja nochmal nächste Woche gehen. Un dann mal für ein größeres Treffen planen.

Ach und hier noch der hecht den mein Bruder am Samstag rausgeholt hat.Der war 63cm un dhat um 19.00 gebissen auf köfi.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## powermike1977 (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

SAUBER!
was fuer ein cooler hecht! und der bart ist auch nicht schlecht!  die farbe von der schleie ist auch grandios...wuerde auch so aussehen, wenn ich mein ganzes leben maas-wasser saufen wuerde, nur um dann an einem vanille-gurke-kirsch-senf-erdbeer-kaese-schokovla-boilie zu ersticken-oder als alternative n paar maden! 

ich bin auf jeden fall fuer n ansitz diese woche extrem zu haben!!! will auch n hecht (dann aber nicht so ne papp-atrappe wie auf dem bild da! #y )! wann habt ihr denn zeit? wo ist eigentlich der knollwinner?

@pitchy, am wochenende sieht es eigentlich bei mir immer ein bisschen problematischer aus, weil ich dann oft in die richtige heimat fahre...aber mal sehen, das bekommen wir vielleicht auch noch hin (und ohne mich geht's ja anscheinend auch)! von gladbach muessten es ca. 80km sein...

@the doctor, wie war der ansitz am kanal? lohnt es sich evtl. mal ein treffen dort zu organisieren, oder sind da nur gerade genug fische fuer die siff-cop gangstaz drin? 

ma-ma-ma-ma-mike the gun!


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

hab grad in nem anderen thread geschrieben, das ich diese woche bis auf Mittwoch Zeit hätte!!

also los kann`s gehen!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

hey jo Holland fischers.

diese Woche, ok ich könnte höchst wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag. Aber erst am Nachmittag also frühestens um 17:00 Uhr.(kann sich aber auch noch ändern) Aber wenn ich weiß wo ihr sitz komm ich nach. Mitr ner guten beschreibung werd ich Euch schon finden.

PS: War gestern Abend noch mal in Vaals, punkt 21:00 51 cm Aal.
Noch 2-3 von denn verkleideten Schlangen und ich kann die Räucherkiste anwerfen. Also muß ich noch ein paar Aale rausholen.

Bis densen


----------



## powermike1977 (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

alles klar, ich glaube donnerstag ist ne gute idee! werde mal sehen wo der andere maastrichter bleibt...

fuer ein paar aale bin ich auch noch zu haben! ach egal, hauptsache was an der angel 

wo somma denn hin? wie waers mit nem vorschlaegesammelforum, lese gerade dass das "in" ist!

@siff-cop, warst du schon mal am julianakanal? dachte so ein kanal waere auch platztechnisch von vorteil (und der sonnenuntergang nicht von nachteil, so wie an dem aal/hecht/schleie/karpfen/2 meiner jigheads "schwimmen" da jetzt auch drin-HOTSPOT)

@pitchy: fremdgethreaddet oda wat? 

wenn uns doch nur mal die jungs vom inoffiziellen 2. ab-nl treff unter die arme greifen koennten...(war nicht so gemeint).

17h scheint mir auch ne gute loesung, kann auch jetzt wieder normal gehen, weil der doktor meint "so, sie koennen jetzt wieder normal gehen"...soll heissen, dass ich auch unzivilisiertes terrain hoch/runter komme (nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt!). 

denn binsen!


----------



## marca (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

IHR seid doch die Jungs vom 2. AB_NL-treffen!!!!

Wir waren wohl 2002 die ersten!

Leider ist meine Woche schon voll.
Würde aber auch zu Hause noch mehr Ärger bekomen.
Wir waren gestern nämlich den ganzen Tag in Domburg Wolfsbarsche fischen.
Na ja, wir wollten welche fangen.
War natürlich nix zu machen.
Nächsze Woche können wir aber vielleicht mal was zum Rum-Zandern ausmachen.

Bis später mal

marca


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

tach alle 
  ich komm ma hier in den tread da zu....
  morgen wollt ich mit pitchy los nach roermond, und donnerstag mich gerne euch anschließen.
 wann wie geht's los ?
 :-D

 gruß mo


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

So hallo

also mir egal wohin ich kenn mich auch nicht wirklich aus kenn bis jetzt nur unseren Aal Platz an der Kennedy- Brücke in Maastricht. Bin zwar mal am Julianakanal gewesen aber das war noch zu Schulzeiten und ist so 11 Jahre her. Kann mich nicht mehr errinern wo das war.
Aber können gerne mal dahin. Nur bringt es nicht viel wenn wir uns "erst" um 17:00 treffen und dann noch mit allemann suchen müssen. Wenn einer ne stelle wüßte währe schon besser! 
Dat kriegen wir schon hin.

Also kijk vor sachte wegen en let op drempels.
En vaart minderen, spaart kinderen.


----------



## knollwinst (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Guten Tag alle zusammen! Also Donnerstag, oder was? Wohin denn? Oder wurde das schon gefragt? Die ganze Nacht? Brauche Infos!! Wie angekundigt, gehe ich auch schon morgen und Mittwoch! Also wenn da noch jemand zu viel Zeit hat, sagt Bescheid!


----------



## powermike1977 (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

LET OP! OPSTAKELS! 
@marca: kannst du uns als profi nicht ne geeigntete stelle am julianakanal/maas/umgebung nennen? deine homepage sieht extrem vielversprechend aus (muessen bilder von diesem inoffiziellen 1. ab-nl treffen sein, von dem ihr immer redet!?!  )! 

@siff-cop: ansonsten kenne ich eigentlich auch nur die stelle an der kennedybruecke, die sich fuer mehr leute eignet. nur ist da ab sonnenuntergang betreten verboten.

@knollwinst: jetzt tauch hier endlich auf! (kleine aenderung)-da bisse ja!

@all: mal versuchen zu finden, wo die stelle von "the doctor" beschrieben ist, wo der wessem-nederweert kanal auf die maas trifft.

ps: BESCHEID!!!

pps: das treffen in 2002 wurde mit unregistrierten quasi nicht-ab mitgliedern abgehalten-ergo-disqualifiziert! also HA! wir sind ersten! kleiner trost: da die sperre abgesessen ist, duerft ihr beim naechsten mal mit! das waere geklaert


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Tach zusammen!

Ich war am Freitag am Wessem-Neederwert-Kanal, aber leider hat sich nichts gerührt!
 wenn du die Abfahrt Wessem nimmst(von Aachen aus), musst du rechts richtung Wessem fahren...dann ca. 200m links an der Brücke abbiegen.(ich glaube da ist ein Steinwerk, oder so)...dann den geteerten Weg gerade aus,andem Steinwerk richtung Maasufer...und dort dann rechts bis der Weg aufhört.
-Ist nicht schwehr zu finden-
Julianakanal:
 Dort ist ne Bucht wo Schiffe stehen.War aber allerdings nur einmal da.
Wegbeschreibung:
Abfahrt Born(Wenn ihr von Aachen kommt)
dann links...am dritten Kreisverkehr rechts.....weiter gerade aus...über die Schleuseund direckt da hinter rechts rein und bis zu dieser Bucht weiter fahren....dann halt nur noch einen Platz aussuchen

Leider kann ich diese Woche nicht, da ich arbeiten muss.Gebt mir trotzdem bescheid wohin ihr fahrt....vielleicht komme ich eure Fische holen:m


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Könnt ihr denn nicht am Wochenende???????????????????????


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ach ja...
zu dem Kanal:
Dort sind auch noch Seeen die von dem Wessem-nederwert-Kanal gespeist werden,dort hatte ich vor einem Monat einen sechziger Zander
Am Kanal selber hast du des öfteren Soge die von den Schleusen produziert werden.
Dadurch hat man oft eine schlechte Bisserkennnung und ständig krautoder sonstiges in der Schnur hängen.
Ich hatte dort meine grösste EinkaufsTüte gefangen.Sie mass sage und schreibe 65cm!!!!!!!-nur en Joke!:m 
Aber wenn ihr doch so gut an der Maas bei Maastricht gefangen habt,warum gehts dann nicht wieder da hin?


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

die wollten ja alle in der woche../ hihi


----------



## marca (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@powermike,
von wegen unregistrierte Mitgliedern!!
Beim allerallerersten AB-Julianakanal-Treffen waren anwesend:
Mack,MacGill,PetriHelix und natürlich der marca!!
Alles registrierte Purschen!!So!!!
Als Stelle am Julianakanal hätte ich Euch auch die von the doctor vorgeschlagen.
Die Kanal-Fotos auf unserer HP sind genau da gemacht.
Das mit den Schleusenströmungen ist nur von Vorteil.
Nach dem Schleusen sind gerade die Zander so richtig auf Touren.
Auf alles andere angele ich eigentlich nicht.
Angelmethode ist;weißer Twister mit 14 gr. Kopf voll rausfeuern und suuuuperlangsam über den Boden schleifend einholen.
Kostet zwar Material, bringt aber Fisch!
Ansonsten haben wir immer mal gute Barsche als Beifang und letztes Jahr hatte ein Freund sogar einen 95er Hecht.
Ungewöhnlich, aber wohl mal zu fangen.
Brassen,Karpfen und Plötzen und so ein Gedönse fängt man sicher auch da.
Habe aber noch nie darauf geangelt.
Aale?Keine Ahnung!
Wir werden schon noch mal zusammen da ansitzen.

Bis denne 

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

hey marca!
danke fuer dei tipps! ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir uns da mal treffen!

zum urheberrecht des 1., 2., 3. ab-nl treffens, datt iss doch sch.....egal mann! iss doch keine medaille, nur dabeisein ist alles finde ich!!! wir fanden es nur lustig, dass der erste kommentar zu dem (finde ich sehr langen) bericht am anfang war, dass es nicht das erste ab-nl treffen war. "finde ein haar und spalte es". nix fuer ungut-wie gesagt, nur spass! also wir wollten da bestimmt niemandem ans rad pinkeln. is das auch ma ausser welt.   

also werden wir uns heute mal ein paar stellen ausgucken. die sacher an der maas-stelle ist, dass da hin und wieder oefters auch ma gannix geht...das waere echt schade, wenn wir uns zum gruppenschneidern (mal die siffcoppers aussen vorgelassen ) treffen.
spaeters,

mike


----------



## marca (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Jungens!!!!
die Sache wer sich mit wem als erstes und dann als zweites und dann noch auf andere Sachen und so eingelassen und getroffen hat ist ja wohl nur Blödsinn von uns allen gewesen!!
Kann nur sagen, dass ich mich nicht nur einmal mit Boardies getroffen habe und eigentlich immer nette Leute vorgefunden habe.
Aus einigen sind echte Freundschaften entstanden aus anderen sehr gute Angelkumpaneien.
Was will man mehr?
Hatte also nix mit "Haarespalten" zu tun, nur mit Späßchen!!

Das man an der Maas und am Kanal auch mal Schneider bleibt liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Das ist mir wohl auch schon mehr als einmal passiert.
Ich hoffe aber, ich habe Euch ein paar ordentliche Tipps geben können und wir ziehen irgendwann auch mal zusammen los.
Habe mich eben noch so halb für nächste Woche mit PetriHelix verabredet.
Mal sehen, was geht.
Ich werde Bescheid geben.

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

na sauber!
dann haben wir uns gegenseitig verarscht...die alte volksfront von judaea! 
ich finde n schneider auch nicht schlimm, nur ist ein kleineres ab treffen (offiziell und nicht disqualifizierend wie eure hooliganzusammenkuenfte!) witziger wenn man mal was rausholt. schliesslich ist der psychische druck anschliessend einen guten bericht zu schreiben fast schon so gross, dass ich mir fische aufm markt vorher besorge . shit, veraten ö
marca, kannst du mir nochmal kurz erklaeren wie man an den nl zanderkant kommt? diese kreuzung meine ich.

@ all, sollma dennma morgen festlegen, wo es am do hingeht? oder weiss jemand schon mehr? knollotow und ich gehen gleich auf jeden fall mal n bissl erkunden. 
@the doc, pinchy, mo jones: kommste (kommta) eigentlich am donnerstag definitiv mit?


ma-ma-ma-mike


----------



## marca (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Nix Volksfront von Judaea!!
Es war die judaeische Volksfront!!!!!!
Welche Kreuzung meinst du?

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ok dann sucht mal ein schönes Plätzchen zum leer räumen aus!

*Also ich kann meine zusage für Donnerstag auf jeden fall festigen* (weibchen hat zugestimmt:k )!!!!  Kann aber nicht die ganze Nacht nur bis so 23:00. Muß ja dann am Freitag wieder schaffe.

Aber sonst bin ich auch mal für ein Wochenende das heißt  Freitag auf Samstag zu haben, könnte dann aber erst ab 22:00. Oder aber mal von Samstags bis Sonntags nur diese Wochenende würde das nichts geben da am Sonntag Stadtmeisterschaft anfängt.  Würd aber mal sehr gerne am Fluß oder am Kanal ne  Nacht mit Fischen verbringen .

@Marca: Danke für die Infos. Und viehleicht biste ja auch mal dabei.

Also dann bis Donnerstag
gruß der Oirsbeecker Jong us ons 'schön Oche


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

sauber siff-cop! 
ist dein bruder auch dabei? "gruß der Oirsbeecker Jong us ons 'schön Oche" -- watt???   

@marca, ich meine die kreuzung wo die maas auf den juliana kanal trifft, dachte deine fotos auf der homepage waeren da aufgenommen. hoffe dich und die anderen rebellen mal zu so einem ansitz zu treffen!

@siffcop, hast du die ecke an der kennedybruecke mal etwas weiter untersucht? das wasser ist ziemlichst flach da, und ich weiss nicht ob da vielleicht noch andere stellen mit mehr platz am start ist. hast du ne ahnung?

------------------------------------------

relaxer dieser erde, kuemmert euch ums völkeln!


----------



## knollwinst (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Siff-Cop: Ja watt denn nun? Du weisst ja selber nicht, was Du willst! Und Madame als Weibchen zu bezeichnen ist ja wohl ganz klar ein Tabubruch! Aber alles klar Donnerstag steigts dann, hoffe Du kannst dem Leistungsdruck, den wir hier aufgebaut haben, standhalten, und brichst unter ihm nicht zusammen, wie unsere Olympia Schwimmer! Wir wollen auf jeden Fall was sehen!


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

wie issn der eigentlich aus der ignorier liste entschnappt?


----------



## marca (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@ powermike.
Da haben wir wohl aneineinenander vorbei geredet.
Die Stelle die ich meine liegt nur am Julianakanal.
Die Maas läuft da in ca.3 km Luftlinie entfernt lang(Grenzmaas).
Ich meinte Autobahnabfahrt Born ab,links die Strasse lang und dann kurz vorm
Schleusenweg(sluisweg) rechts in ein "Industriegebiet rein.
Dann kommt man direkt zum Kanal, und zwar an einen kleinen Hafen(nedcar).
Von da aus kann man sehr gut in den Kanal rein angeln(Zander) oder im Hafen auf Friedfische/Barsche gehen.
Linkerhand liegt dann die Schleuse Born.
Wie gesagt; beste Zeit ist wenn geschleust wird.
Ist halt eine Ecke von Maastricht weg.
In und um Maastricht muss es aber doch auch gute Stellen geben??!!
Schleuse Borgharen??

MfG
marca


----------



## PetriHelix (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Hi,

was? wo? wie? Soviele Leute wollen mit angeln gehen? Dann müsste ich mich ja extrem zurück halten damit die Anderen auch mal was fangen 
Ich muss erstmal sehen wann ich genau Zeit habe. Wie es aussieht nehme ich mir nächste Woche auch mal einen Tag frei und werde dann mit dem Boot über die Maas schippern.


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

alles klar...meine verwirrung lichtet sich. danke fuer die beschreibung!
an die schleuse von borgharen hatte ich auch noch gedacht. zumindest oberhalb, weil wir mal unterhalb ziemlich mies von der politie verarscht worden sind...und da ist auch immer ne ganze menge los. aber das is ne andere geschichte...egal
da werden wir uns auf jedne fall auch nochmal umsehen!

wo kam eigentlich der barch in der "maastrichter city" her, war das unter der norderbruecke, der kennedy, oder der fussgaengerbruecke?


----------



## marca (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

HEY!!!
PetriHelix, ich dachte wir sind uns für die nächste Woche versprochen!
Lass die Greenhorns erst mal Maastricht und alle "Grasboote" unsichermachen.
Wir werden schon noch alle zusammen mal dem Kanal/Maas die Schuppenträger entreissen!
Aber vielleicht ist es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ich nicht so alleine auf diese obskure Holland-conection treffe. 

Also Jungs, lasst mal am Donnerstag richtig Leine ab und zieht mal ein paar von den Dicken Dingern durch,ehhh, ich meinte natürlich raus!!

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht ist es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ich nicht so alleine auf diese obskure Holland-conection treffe.



keine angst! wenn du uns zeigst wie man dicke fische landet, dann haben wir da keine probleme...solange wir die landen!!! 

man kann doch auf den bildern sehen, dass wir alle sehr anstaendige buerger sind...naja, vielleicht bis auf siff-kopp-der faengt die dinger aber auch noch mit augen dicht...ich meine zu!


----------



## PetriHelix (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@Marca: Klar... Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ich nächste Woche nur einmal angeln gehe 

Ich freue mich schon auf den Winter... Vertikalfischen vom Boot aus.


----------



## the doctor (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Na ?

Noch immer nichts festes ausgemacht?
Wann fahrt ihr denn los?(uhrzeit)
Wohin?
Vielleicht lässt es sich einrichten doch mitzukommen.

@Marca
Du hattest doch so ne Stelle in Born angesprochen.
Sluisweg:Ist das vor dem dritten Kreisverkehr,wo man zur Schleuse fährt?
Du meinst damit doch die anderre gegenüberliegende Seite von der Bucht, die ich beschrieben hatte?
Hatte nämlich vergeblich mal versucht dort hinzukommen#q


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Die Stelle "Maastricht city" weiß ich nicht mehr so genau.
Da muss ich meinen Freund Holgi mal fragen.
Das war so ein kleiner Kanal so ganz am Ende von Maastricht.
Also über die Kennedy rüber, immer gerade aus und bevor man an den Kreisverkehr Richtung Tongeren kommt irgendwo rechts ab.
Aber wie gesagt; ich weiss es nicht mehr so genau.
Aus diesem Kanal würde ich aber, um ehrlich zu sein, keinen Fisch essen!
Meine Kumpels haben da aber auch schon Aale und auch Zander gefangen.
Ich nur Barsche, aber große.
@doctor; die stelle Born habe ich doch gerade beschrieben.
Du musst eine Abfahrt vor!! dem sluisweg rechts rein in ein Industriegebiet.
Immer geradeaus und am Ende rechts halten.
Dann kommste genau am Kanal/Hafen aus.
Linkerhand ist dann die Schleuse.
Der Vorteil; Du kommst mit dem Auto richtig nah dran.
Anbei mal ein Foto von Holgi im Hafen.
Die Kamera liegt aufm Auto und im Hintergrund ist der Kirchturm Born und der nedcar-Hafen zu sehen.

hofe, jetzt ists klarer!

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Guten morgen 

Also wo soll's morgen hin gehen?
Mein Bruder kommt höchst wahrscheinlich auch mit. 

Werde heute nochmal mit ihm trainieren gehen, wir wissen aber noch nicht genau ob wir an die Maas gehen oder es am Staumeer in Kerade probieren.
Seid ihr gestern auch gewesen? Ne geeignete Stelle gefunden? Gabs da auch Fisch?
Jut bis densen


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Am Staumeer habt ihr zwar mehr Ruhe, im "Burggraben" werdet ihr aber wohl mehr Chancen haben.
Diese Hechtdame wurde von Holgi im Burggraben auf Köfi gefangen und natürlich releast.Ist ja Pflicht bei uns!!
Die treibt also noch ihr Unwesen da drin.
Und sie ist nicht alleine!!
Zum Burggraben würde ich morgen auch mal schnell vorbei kommen.

MfG
marca


----------



## knollwinst (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Wie ist das denn mit den Erlaubnisscheinen in Kerkrade?? Gilt die Limburger Lizenz dort auch, oder benötigt man eine zusätzliche? 

Wäre mir recht, wenn wir dort morgen hingehen, ist mir aber im Prinzip egal, wir können auch diese Kanalstelle ausprobieren. Lasse da aber gerne über mich entscheiden!!


@Siff-Cop: Waren gestern kurz einen Kilometer weiter, als sonst, ausser Brassen aber gar nichts! Kannst Du mir auch Deine Nummer mal geben, damit ich villeicht erfahren kann, wo Ihr heute seid? Weiss noch nicht, ob ich heute Zeit habe, wäre aber sonst dabei!


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Wo hast Du Deine vergunning denn gekauft,knollwinst?
Wenn Du die bei Bergsma erstanden hast, bist Du automatisch im 
Verein.
Wenn nicht, kannste aber auch im Geschäft eine Tageskarte(3euro) kaufen.

MfG
marca


----------



## knollwinst (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Habe die Vergunning hier in Maastricht gekauft, inkl. eine allgemeinen Vergunning für Limburg, das ist so eine grüne karte, glaube ich. Wahrscheinlich gilt die dann also nicht. Ist Bergsma in Kerkrade?


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Bergsam ist der Angelladen in Kerkrade gegenüber von der Brandwache.
An der Ecke ist ein BMW-Händler.
Die Straße heißt Hammolenweg.
Das ganze ist ca. 150 Meter vom Kasteel Ernstein also "Burggraben" entfernt.
Beim Madenkaufen kann man also gleichzeitig seine Tageskarte erwerben.

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

moinsen!
ich haette nichts dagegen richtung kerkrade zu ziehen. die maas, oder zumindest einer der plassen da hat mir gestern echt nicht gut gefallen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Hey Knollwinst


hab gerad mit meinem Bruder telefoniert. Also wir werden es heute mal am Stausee in Kerkrade versuchen. Wenn de lust hast ruf mich an und komme mit.Werde so um 17:00 am See sein.

Ansonsten dann morgen an der Maas oder Kanal. Also von mir können wir morgen gerne mal da an der  Stelle am Julianakanal von der Marca geschrieben hat gehen oder sonst wo.......... Muß mir die wegbeschreibung nochmal genau durchlesen und mich orientieren wo ich da hin muß.
Ich könnte dann morgen so zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr da sein.
Also bis dann


----------



## mo jones (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

mahlzeit zusammen
 war gestern mit pitchy in roermond, war ne witzige sache. leider hab nur ein ca. 25-30 cm barsch raus geholt(vielleicht setzt pitchy noch ein bildchen ein). 
 morgen maastricht wär ich gern auch dabei, hab leider nur das problem, dass sich was bei dem carsharing mit meinem vater geädert, und ich ab morgen früh nicht mehr mobil bin. also wenn mich einer von oche aus mitnehmen könntewär das ne geile sache. :m
  heute geht's ma nach kerkrade, wär ja ne schande wenn ich dort im verien bin und nie da angeln war.
 ist der 3€-schein für alle gewässer dort, oder nur für einen bestimmten?


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

moin! 
n barsch von 25-30cm ist doch ganz witzig...im gegensatz zu unserer pleite gestern. der julianakanal waere vielleicht auch ganz guenstig, dann muss da keine extra vergunning her. waere mir aber auch recht. wenn wir am burggraben angeln wuerden, koennte ja vielleicht einer von bergsma ne 3euro karte fuer mich und knollwin mitnehmen??


----------



## mo jones (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

können auch 20-25 cm sein, hab den nicht gemessen. könnte das aber noch machen,
  sofern der noch nicht in der pfanne gelandet ist bzw. im eisschrank schrumpf ^^

 ehm sry aber irgendwie hab ich den überblick verloren!
 also paar leutz sind heute auch  in kerki?  und morgen maastricht oder so  geht klar ?
  oder geht's dann wieder nach kerki?


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Jut jut!!!!!!

Aber wo gehen wir dann *morgen * hin.
Also einer muß da jetzt ne entscheidung treffen. Mir ist es völlig Wurstbrot, wohin.
Können ja abstimmen. Ich enthalte mich da es für mich gleich ist ob ich nach Maastricht ,Julianakanal oder nach Kerkrade fahren muß. 
Wenn wir in Kerkrad gehen sollten kann ich die Karten kaufen der Laden ist direkt 500m vom Burggraben weg und hat Donnserstags bis 20 oder 21 Uhr auf.
Ach und wer kommt alles mit?

@mo jones Also wie schon zuvor geschrieben ,gehen ich heute auch nach Kerkrade, an denn Stausee.Bin so zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 uhr da.  Wo wolltest du denn da heute hin und wann? Wenn du dort im Verein bist brauchst du keine  Tageskarte mehr, die sind aber Grundsätzlich für alle 3 Gewässer dort. Viehleicht sehen wir uns ja da . Ach und morgen könnte ich dich auch mit nehmen kannst mir ja ne Pm schicken wo du wohnst.


----------



## mo jones (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@ siff-cop : korrekt thx :-D
 die karte is für nen freund...
 ich wollt mich mit ihm so ca. 16-17 uhr beim jan bergsma treffen
 da er ja noch ne karte braucht.
 ich selber hab keinen plan von den seen, also nach dem berichten hier zu folge soll es ja am burggraben gut abgehn, aber auch nicht ruhig gelegen sein...
 wir könenn uns ja da irgendwo treffen,...
 weiß aber noch nicht wie ich heute so aussehe ;-)
 muss ma schmutzwäsche und so sortiern und mal schauen was übrig bleibt ^^

 zu don: abstimmen find ich gut! da ich ja heute in kerki bin, würd ich maastricht und umgebung vor ziehn, da ich noch nicht da war.


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ich käme nur nach Kerkrade.
Alles andere ist mir am donnerstag leider zu aufwändig.
Aber,ich würde mich ja sowieso nur dranhängen.
Macht Eure Entscheudung also bitte nicht von mir abhängig.
Mal "richtig" zusammen angeln werden wir schon noch!

MfG
marca


----------



## knollwinst (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Dann schlage ich für morgen den Burgraben vor, ist doch dann für alle ne gute Alternative, oder?! Würde mich auch freuen, mal etwas weiter weg von Maastricht angeln zu gehen... 
Aber im Grunde sind mir auch Vorschläge von entscheidungsfreudigeren Granzgänger-Anglern willkommen, schliesse mich da auch an! 
Aber es muss ja mal eine Einigung her...


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Also morgen Burggraben!
Ich werde so gegen 16:00 uhr da sein.
Werde den einen oder anderen bestimmt erkennen.
Ich bin der, der mit der Raubfischpeitsche un 10kg. Schnur auf Plötzen angelt.
Habe halt nich anderes!
Hier noch ein guter Grund für den Burggraben.
Der Bursche biss um 17:00uhr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf Würmchen und war geräuchert eine echte Delikatesse.

MfG
marca


----------



## Pitchy (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

ja wie mo schon berrichtete waren wir gestern am yacthafen von roermond..
fang war mittelwäßig, erst en mittlerer brassen auf grund und made, doch wer öfters an die maas dort geht, wird wie die schnauze voll haben von brassen...köfi hat leider nicht geklappt..naja war das erste mal mit köfi und ch denke wir haben noch ne menge falsch gemacht...

..donnerstag muss ich nochmal sehen...ist das nur en nachmittags-ansitz? dann wird ds zu auwendig für mich nur für a view hours nach maastricht oder kerkrade..

hier noch en pic von gestern: mo`s barsch eine staatlicheRotfäder die bei mir auf Stipper dran ging:


----------



## knollwinst (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Alles klar dann, morgen ab vier an dem Graben! Marca, gibt es denn in dem Graben alles, was die heimischen Gewässer so zu bieten haben, nur dass ich meine HI-Tech Ausrüstung auf die zu erwartenden Fänge abstimmen kann!!

@ Mike, Siff-Cop und die anderen Interessenten: Hoffe, dass das für Euch ok ist! Komme dann auch alle Knochenbruch Patienten abholen!


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

na sauber!
ich faende den burggraben auch perfekt! war da noch nie, und wenn so ein aal um 17h schon beisst, dann wuerde ich mir das gerne mal ansehen.
dann waere ja auch marca dabei...je mehr desto besser!

@mo jones: waerst du einverstanden mit burggraben?


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Jau!
Dat Ding iss voll von allem!
Außer Zander, der ist nicht drin.
Ich habe da gefangen;Hecht,Barsch,Rotauge,Schleie,Aal,Aland und vielleicht habe ich noch was vergessen!
Ist also für jeden was da.
Ach ja; rieeesen Karpfen.Aber schwer zu fangen.
Ich stippe immer ein wenig rum und habe dabei meist eine Grundrute ,entweder mit Wurm oder Köfi, ausliegen.
Den Köfi nehmen auch schonmal gerne die Aale.
Aber denkt dran; das ist ein reines C&R Gewässer.
Da rennt immer ein Opi rum ,der das auch kontrolliert.
Der ist schon stinkig, wenn man eine Plötze abschlägt.

Aber so ein Fisch kann ja auch mal fies tief schlucken.
Soll nicht passieren, kann aber.
Ihr wißt was ich meine, gerade beim leckeren Aal.

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Tja leider wird das "nur" ein nachmittags ansitz leider! ich würd ja auch lieber 24/7 Stunden/Tage die Woche Angeln aber irgendeinere muß mir ja auch die Bude bezahlen usw..... Meine freundin meint sie wirds nicht ganz aufsich nehmen  und da ich ja nicht mal immer was fange würde das mit dem Täglichfisch gib uns heute auch niocht klappen. hahahahahahahahha
Aber wir bekommen das bestimmt auch mal an nem Wochenende hin.

Also wie es aussieht werden wir dann wohl morgen mal am Burggraben sitzen in Kerkrade scheint mir ja die meiste zustimmung zu sein. Und dann lernen wir auch mal denn Raubfischangler kennen. 
Also ich würde sagen Treffen wir uns morgen offiziel so ab 16:00 Uhr am Weiher.
Wer jetzt noch ne Karte braucht die ich morgen besorgen kann sagt mal bescheid. Und wer noch ne wegbeschreibung braucht fragt bitte.


Ich werde auch heute schon dort sein aber am Stausee um es noch mal klar zu machen. Und der Mo Jones wird heute auch da sein wie er mir geschrieben hat. ALso bis dann

PS: Der Barsch und die Rotfeder sehen doch echt ziemlich gut aus.
Also bis später.


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Na also,
dann kriegen wir ja tatsächlich unser drittes AB-Hollandleerfischen-Treffen hin!!
Dann können wir morgen auch bei einer "guten" Zigarette mal bekakeln wer zu welchem Treffen denn die wirkliche Nummer eins war!!!

Also dann bis morgen.

Muss dem Jan jetz mal beim Goldtalersammeln zuschauen.

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

sauber!
das mit dem c&r gefaellt mir weniger...aber ein aal MUSS den wurm zu tief fressen. en met een kleijnbeetje nederlands koennen wij die ouwe sack van oppasser ook ervan overtuigen, dat dat zo is! hoffe ich . n hecht setze ich gerne zurueck...vorrausgesetzt ihr zeigt mir wie man den faengt!

@siff-cop: ich brauche auf jeden fall ne karte, der knollevorwaerts auch! wegbeschreibung waere auch gut bitte.

@marca: hab nochmal nachgeforscht, leider war euer treffen damals auf noch deutschem grund...die grenze wurde ja wieder verlegt...bittere geschichte, aber nix zu machen! siff-cop, knollwinst und ich reissen gerade die arme hoch und rufen ERSTER!!! kannst ja dann unsere goldmedaillen oder goldzigaretten mitbringen 

und wie immer zaehlt, wer zuerst da ist baut!


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ok die Wegbeschreibung gibts morgen.

Kannst aber schon mal diese Straße in eine Routenplaner eingeben, die ist genau um die Ecke vom Burggraben  da ich die Straße nicht weiß wo der Burggraben  ist.: *Hammolenweg.* 
Hier ist auch noch nen Link zum Jan Bergsmann mit Routenbeschreibung
Viehleicht hilft das ja schon mal.
BIS DANN


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Wie jetzt?
Deutscher Grund??!!
Wir haben uns doch nicht 1940 am Julianakanal getroffen!
In welchen alten Kriegsarchiven haste denn unser Treffen aufgetan?
Um uns rum waren aber nur holländische Kennzeichen!
Na ja, ich werde aber trotzdem mal eine Hand voll gutem Gras(echter Laurensberger Südhang!!) mitbringen.
Können dann aj die Friedenspfeife rauchen!

Bis morgen


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Wat du bist aus Laurensberg?????
Da in der Ecke bin ich auch aufgewachsen. Bin gebürtig aus Orsbach.


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Haste falsch verstanden!
Nicht ICH bin da aufgewachsen.
Jemand ganz anderes.
Der kommt morgen aber auch mit!

MfG
marc


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

jungejungejunge...marca, du weisst doch, dass sobald sich mehr als 3 deutsche im ausland auf dem gleichen fleck aufhalten, bildet sich automatisch eine enklave! (kann man sehr gut in hollaendischen- sowie in spanischen kuestenregionen beobachten!) da du ja prahlhannestens mit mind. 4 registrierten, deutschen ab mitgliedern dort warst, bisse haar scharf an UNSERER medaille vorbeigetroffen. wir waren nur 3! 

@siff-cop, du wohnst quasi seit jahren auf grass! erklaehrt einiges!


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Haste falsch verstanden!
> Nicht ICH bin da aufgewachsen.
> Jemand ganz anderes.
> Der kommt morgen aber auch mit!
> ...



pflanzenpersonifizierung fuehrt zu bewusstseinsverwirrung!


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Iss ja scho juut!
So habe ich das natürlich noch nie gesehen, wirst aner schon Recht haben.
Ich habe schon gedacht,dass hätte was mit der alten Selfkantsache zu tun!

MfG
marca


----------



## knollwinst (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Gibt es dort wohl einen kleinen Schlagbaum, den wir demonstrativ umreissen können? Dann kommen wir noch in die Tagesschau!


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

na also, fairer verlierer!
das hat aber auch gedauert...
wasn die selfkantsache?


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*



			
				knollwinst schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es dort wohl einen kleinen Schlagbaum, den wir demonstrativ umreissen können? Dann kommen wir noch in die Tagesschau!



ich werde erstmal oeffentlich n 23cm hecht reissen, dann schaffe ich es ins limburger dagblad!


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Der Selfkant!!
Dieser komische Landtrich ganz im Westen.Richtung Sittard.
Mal rein nach Holland, mal raus aus Holland, mal rein nach Deutschland, mal raus aus Deutschland.
Aber im Grunde sinds schon echte Holländer, nur mit deutschem Pass.
Ein alter Arbeitskolege wohnt da. meine Güte!!
Mit Deinem Hecht kommste sogar in De Telegraaf!!

MfG
marca


----------



## marca (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

UUPS!
15:30 uhr!
Feierabend!!!!
Bis morgen dann.
Der Fernseher ruft!!

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ok stimmt gleich 16:00 Uhr ich hab auch Feierabend.

Kommt ihr mit der Wegbeschreibung zurecht oder braucht ihr das noch genauer??? 
Bring dann morgen mal ne Karte mit.

Ich gehe jetzt Angeln.Tschüüüüüüs


----------



## knollwinst (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ach was, geht schon, dat finden wir! Wir sind zwar teilweise aufs Schienbein, nicht aber auf den Kopf gefallen...
Dann mal viel Erfolg nachher, werde es heute wohl eher nicht schaffen!


----------



## Mac Gill (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Wow,
kaum habe ich Urlaub, schon geht es hier los.

Wie habt ihr denn marca zum schreiben bekommen? 200 Statements in 4 Jahren und dann 30 in einem Thread --> ui ui ui... :q
Ich warte zur Zeit halt noch auf DSL -> solange gehts im Urlub nur analog.  :c  

So, scherz hin, scherz her, es kann nur ein erstes Treffen geben! Klar habt ihr nicht alle berichte gelesen, aber schaut mal hier (click!)    #v  :q  #v 

Ich schaue vielleicht morgen mal in Kerkrade vorbei, ich möchte ja unser "Siegesbierchen" abholen :q

Früher war dies (click!)  eine Superstelle -> die ich aber mittlerweile meide...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

hey macgill,
die sache mit der disqualifikation vom damals 1. treffen aussen vor, du bist natuerlich immer herzlich willkommen  ...solange du das bier mitbringst 
wenn du deine sitzkiepe noch hast...dann kannst die die ja vielleicht auch mal zur schau stellen.
der marca schreibt auch nur deswegen soviel, weil er stuemperhaft versucht euer amateurhaftes "erstes" ab-nl treffen mit allen mitteln zu verteidigen...wir sind fast schon soweit um euch den platz zu ueberlassen...den anblick ertraegt ja keiner 
also, ich freu mich auf morgen!
mike

@knollwinst: holst du mich- oder ich dich ab?


----------



## Mac Gill (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Hi Powermike1977,
du meinst wohl, unsere Argumente sind zu stark, und ihr müsst zugeben, dass ihr euch geirrt habt :q Somit mußt du (Ihr) das Bier wohl bezahlen :q

Ich gucke dass ich mit meiner anwesenheit glänze, ihr seit doch in Kerkrade am Schlossteich, oder?

Mir sagt dieser Teich nicht zu, ich fange immer ganz gut, nur darf kein Fisch entnommen werden. (Ich halte mich natürlich an die Regeln, die gelten)

Ich bringe dann ein Bierchen vorbei (OK, ich geb auch eins dazu :q)...


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

na sauber!
ich persoenlich halte auch nix vom c&r...aber wir wollten den teich ma kennenlernen. wenn man da gut faengt ist das noch besser als teilweise an der maas...da darfste alles mitnehmen, nur wer nix faengt geht da mit aehnlich viel wie am schlossteich nach hause 
zu euren argumenten: baerenstark!!! nur habt ihr das kleingedruckte im eroeffnungsbeitrag nicht gelesen. 1. regel, wir waren die ersten...kann man nix machen 
das wird ne lustige runde!


----------



## Mac Gill (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Alles darfst du an der Maas auch nicht mitnehmen!!! (2 Zander pro Tag! -> las mir die Fischlies blos da, die duitsen haben eh schon einen schlechten ruf dort)


Sooo,
 der Scotch is nun leer, da muß ich wohl ins Bett gehen...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Morgen zusammen

Tja da ist gestern das Angeln wohl ins Wasser gefallen. Bin gerade am Wasser gewesen und hatte alles aufgebaut da fing es leicht an zu Regnen. Dies steigerte sich dann durch Sturm mehr Regen und nochmehr Regen. Es hat echt sch...e geregnet. Mein Bruder und ich haben nachher nur da gesessen und gewartet das es aufhört zu regnen damit wir zum Auto wandern konnten das leider 20 Minuten Fußweg entfernt stand. Und haben uns gefragt was denn jetzt ist wenn einer beißt........!!??::: Aber eigentlich hatten wir dann noch Glück irgendwann hats aufgehört und wir sind einigermaßen trocken nach Hause gekommen. öh ach so ja gefangen haben wir bis auf ein paar Köfis nichts. 

Aber das machen wir ja dann heute am Burggraben. Da ist es auch nur 5 Minuten bis zum Auto, habe aber gerade mal gelesen das es heute wohl nicht regnen wird da steht unserem 3. AB Treffen in NL (oder welches auch immer es ist) nichts entgegen.
Ich bring dann 2 Tageskarten für powermike und knollwinst mit, richtig???
Ach und denn Mo Jones bring ich auch noch mit. Und ein paar Maden besorg ich auch noch. Wieviele sind wir jetzt eigentlich heute??
Powermike, knollwinst, Mo Jones, marca, Mcgill, mein Bruder(ist aber kein Boarder), und ich. Also iuch Zähl 7 habe ich jemnden vergessen. Das sind ja dann 14 Ruten da müssen wir doch was fangen. 
Also ich freu mich bis densen!!!!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

moinsen!!!
das hoert sich echt gut an!!! ich glaube du hast richtig gezaehlt. habe auch geheort, dass besseres wetter angesagt ist.
bringe auch noch tauwuermer mit, naja n paar, wenn sie es ueberlebt haben. koefis, hab ich auch noch n paar, aber zur not kann man die da bestimmt auch noch stippen, oder?




			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Alles darfst du an der Maas auch nicht mitnehmen!!! (2 Zander pro Tag! -> las mir die Fischlies blos da, die duitsen haben eh schon einen schlechten ruf dort)
> 
> 
> Sooo,
> ...



my dear mr. singing club (mein lieber herrr gesangsverein), hoffentlich korrikierst du mir demnaechst nicht auch noch rechtschreibfehler und dergleichen .

mit 14 ruten muessen wir was fangen! ansonsten besprechen wir halt mal ein bisschen die agragpolitik von marca! 
spaeters,
mike


----------



## knollwinst (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Guten Täch,

Siff-Cop, kannst Du vielleicht noch eine Karte mehr mitbringen? Mein Büro-Kollege (Board Mitglied, 0 Beiträge) kommt auch noch mit. Damit erhöht sich die Rutenzahl auf 16. Muss man sowas eigentlich in Holland als Demo anmelden? Besteht uneingeschränktes Versammlungsrecht?
Bis dann Knollwin


----------



## powermike1977 (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

sauber!
ich glaube solange wir keine fische und fahrraeder mit ueber die grenze nehmen, ist das hier egal


----------



## marca (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Morjen Jungs,
das Zweitschlimmste ist passiert; ich habs Gras zu Hause liegenlassen.
Das Allerschlimmste habe ich aber gerade noch so umbiegen können.
Meine Frau hatte uns für heute schon laaange vorher zum Mutti-trifft-Mutti plus-Vati und Vati plus Kiddis-Nachmittagsgrillen verplant.
Bin gerade ,nach einem eher unschönen Gespräch, aus der Nummer rausgekommen!
O.K. Haussegen hängt ein wenig schieflich, wird aber bis zum WE wieder glatt gebügelt.
@ macgill, schön, dass du auch dabei bist!
PetriHelix hatte ich angeschrieben, der kann wohl heute nicht.
Ich bringe Dir dann auch die Gußformen mit.
Dann brauch ich ja wohl auch nicht mehr zum Bergsma zum   Madenholen??!!

Bis nachher dann

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

michtotlach...was machst du fuer sachen??? und die pfeiffe hast du auch noch hinterm ohr oder was    naja, hauptsache die portugisichen waldbraende erreichen den laurensberger suedhang nicht!
da muessen wir ja zwangslaufig n aal zur haussegensglattbuegelung entnehmen. waere aber cool, wenn uns zwischendurch jemand mit grillgut versorgt


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

jep! bring dann also drei Tageskarten mit!!!!!

und ich denke die Maden werden bestimmt ausreichen da schmeißt man ja sowieso am Ende die hälft weg.

Wann werdet ihr denn in best case da sein???

ich werde versuchen hier um 15:30 loszufahren also so um 16:00 bin ich wohl da.


----------



## mo jones (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

morge!
 boah gestern war ja echt mies :-/
 wasser von oben, wasser von unten, wasser von links und wasser von rechts.
 ääääätzend !
 und dann nicht mal nen köfi. :-(
 @siff-cop : 15.30 uhr ist voll ok. werd ich schaffen.
 wie du zu meinem wohnklo  kommst weißt du ? 

 ich bring auch noch paar maden mit, tauwürmer bring ich mit


----------



## marca (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Tut mir echt leid!!
Musste mich ja erst mal zu hause durchsetzten.
Um 15:30 Uhr mach ich mich hier vom Acker,bin also um 16:00 Uhr vor Ort.
Nur keine Angst vorm Waldbrand!
Die Ernte ist schon Längst eingefahren,gewendet und getrocknet.
Eben nur nicht am Mann!
Ich gehe jetzt mal los ein paar Regenwürmchen sammeln!

MfG
marca


----------



## knollwinst (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Siff-Cop:Werden hier wohl so gegen 4 von der Arbeit abhauen, wenn die Wärter weg sind. Sind dann so gegen 5 am Wasser. Kannst Dir schon mal einen Vorsprung herausangeln!


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Jut ich kommen dann sooooooooooo gegen 15:30.

Muß aber sagen das ich nicht der Pünktlichste bin, kann auch max 16:00 werden. Sollte es später als 16:00 werden ruf ich an.
Jup Bayernalle. ist ja fast bei mir um die Ecke ich wohne im Frankenbbergerviertel.

jut bis dann


----------



## marca (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Mensch, siff-cop.
Mein schöner Laurensberger Südhang hat seine Aufzuchtphase auf der Oppenhoffallee genossen.
Sind wir ja quasi Viertelnachbarn.

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

ja, Aachen..............................

klein und gemütlich. 
Du kennst denn Burggraben doch, wo setzt du dich denn meistens hin oder sitzt du mal da und ma dort.
Ich war bis jetzt so rund 4 Mal da und habe immer(öh ja  wie schreibt man das denn jetzt am besten damit man's versteht) an der kurzen seite gesessen wenn du am Seitentor durchgehst rechts, wo man dann denn Park im rücken hat.
Bis später


----------



## knollwinst (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Oppenhofallee, da klingelt doch was! da habe ich mal ein halbes Jahr lang gewohnt! Im hässlichsten Gebäude der Strasse, und eine spitzen Parkplatzsituation, dort!! Musste dauernd bei diesen 9km entfernten Schrebergärten parken...


----------



## powermike1977 (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

jungs, bevor hier die gruenste verbruederung aller zeiten laeuft...soll ich noch was mitbringen wenn alles zuhause liegen geblieben ist? oppenpoppaz!
petri highl!


----------



## marca (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Bring nur alles mit was du hast.
Sachste dem netten Herrn vom BG, dass wären alles Angelköder und Lockmaterial!!
Damit kommste immer durch!!

MfG
marca


----------



## maasman (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Tach! Das erste Mal beim Anglerboard, und schon geht's zum grossen AB-Treffen! Sauber. Fahre mit Knollwinst und Powermike wohl heute nachmittag hin. Sacht mal, wie gross ist dieser Burggraben eigentlich?


----------



## marca (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Nicht wirklich groß.
Kannst mit einem mittelprächtigem Wurf immer auf ander Ufer werfen.
Ist halt wirklich ein echter Burggraben.

MfG
marca


----------



## marca (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

So siehts aus!


----------



## PetriHelix (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Dann mal kräftiges Petri für heute nachmittag...
Ich werde mich dann heute abend an ein paar PCs zu schaffen machen


----------



## Pitchy (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

war bis grad an der maas auf zander, hab`s jetzt endlich raus...hab nen schönen mittleren gefangen, allerdings kein foto, dafür war er doch noch zu schmächtig...mh..nunja der zweite den ich dran hatte war dann doch ne nummer zu groß für mich...hab alles falsch gemacht...

sehne mit 3,8 kg war zu schwach, dazu noch den fisch nicht genügend ausgedrillt, als ich ihn 5m vor mir hatte war er noch zu stark und die sehne riss in einem lauten zischen...

war aber ein geiles gefühl der drill ;o)

so morgen ab in den angelshop, neu ausrüsten mit 8kg-sehne, stahlvorfächer etc, und dann werd ich`s am WE nochmal versuchen, übrigens in roermond an der maas, bzw. bei de weert ist echt der teufe los mit Znadern!!


----------



## PetriHelix (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@Pitchy: Was für Schnur hast Du denn drauf? Also bei mir haben sich schon öfters Zander los geschüttelt, aber es hat noch keiner geschafft mir die Schnur durchzureißen. Habe eine 0,06er geflochten drauf (Whiplash Pro 10,6kg).


----------



## knollwinst (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Pitchy, wie hast Du denn gestern geangelt?


----------



## marca (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Bestimmt erfolgreicher als wir!
War ja auch nicht schwer.
Was habt Ihr den noch so gefangen?

MfG
marca


----------



## powermike1977 (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

mueckenstiche, muckenstiche, mueckenstiche...ich haette beinahe die burgfrau verpruegelt...die soll da endlich fisch reinwerfen!


----------



## marca (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Habt ihr nix mehr rausgezogen??!!


----------



## knollwinst (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Gar nix! Waren noch bis halb elf da, aber es hat sich nichts gerührt, obwohl da richtig Action im Teich war...


----------



## PetriHelix (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Tja der "gute Geist" hat da wohl gefehlt 

Wieviele Ruten waren denn im Wasser?


----------



## knollwinst (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

14 Stück! Unglaublich...


----------



## marca (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Das war wirklich unglaublich!
So eine Schiet habe ich an dem Tümpel aber auch noch nie erlebt.
Und dann macht mir der Harry auch noch das geflochtene Vorfach drauf und ich verlier den einzigen Meterhecht aus dem Teich!!!


MfG
marca


----------



## knollwinst (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Das war echt Mist! Da hättest Du uns allen noch mal einen richtigen Leistungsschub geben können!


----------



## mo jones (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

morge
 was fürn glückloser ansitz :-/
 die fischis sind wohl zick zack an unseren ködern vorbei geschwommen
 nächstes mal bring ich ne stange dynamit mit :-D

 fg
 mo jones


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

mahlzeit jungens

Also das war doch ganz nett gestern, bis auf das mal wieder fast nichts gebissen hat, die Zeit wieder mal viel zu schnell vorbei ging(ist aber beim Angel immer so) und gebissen hat auch nichts.
Können wir ja demnächst, wenn wir noch was geübt haben nochmal wiederholen dann aber mit mehr erfolg.
Der einzigste höhepunkt war der Biss des (mindestens) 1 meter Hechtes den aber Marca leider nicht landen konnte da er durch denn Tip(????) von Macgill  kein Stahlvorfach benutzte. Tja für's Adrenalin war es gut aber leider war das der einzige Lichtblick gestern. 

beim nächstemal wirds bestimmt besser .

Ok schönes Wochenende


----------



## marca (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

GENAU!!!

MacGill ist schuld!
Vergesst mir aber meine zwei gefangenen Monsterbarsche nicht!!!

Pikeloser marca


----------



## Pitchy (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

tja da das gestern bei mir nur mal en Test auf Zander sein sollte, hatte ich nur ne normal 0,26 schnur mit 4,8kg Tragkraft drauf und nem Stahlvorfach.

Das blöde war ja das ich den nicht genug ausgedrillt hab und 5m vorm Ufer kaum halten konnte, das ist er mir durhc die anderen Ruten, ich war ja allein und konnte keine vorher einziehen, und dan ab zum Grud wo die Seine aufgeschüttet waren, denke die Sehne ist da langeschrabbt und so gerissen!


----------



## the doctor (20. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@Pitchy

Ich denke mir mal das deine Schnur ein bisschen schwach ist.
Zudem hättest du deine Bremse der Schnurstärke einstellen müssen.
Ich würde sagen mindestens 5-6kg Tragkraft,besser noch etwas stärker.
Ne 28er mono Schnur müsste für Zander optimal sein.
Es könnte nartürlich auch ein Hecht gewesen sein, der dann wohl dein Vorfach zerfetzt hat.
Meine eigene Montage nur als Beispiel:
30er Hauptschnur(mono),Wirbel ca 8kg,Vorfach:ganz geschmeidiger(Kevlar) Stahl ca.6kg,Zwillingshaken
Ich hoffe dir hilft das etwas weiter!

@the Boarder von dat Treffen.
Tja, da macht man nichts.:q 
Ich war ja auch vorher da und habe alles leer gefischt!#:


----------



## PetriHelix (21. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@the doctor: Und was für einen Köder führst Du dann an dem Vorfach?
Also da wo ich auf Zander los ziehe verliere ich in 3-4 Stunden auch mal gerne 20-25 Köder. Das kann inkl. Vorfach usw. sehr teuer werden.
Warum fischt ihr nicht mit geflochtener Schnur?


----------



## Pitchy (21. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

..ich verlier nie en köder...wenn der köder weg ist ist aber en fisch dran ;o)


----------



## Mac Gill (21. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@marca -> stell die Sache mit dem Stahlvorfach doch einfach mal richtig dar, und stehe zu deiner Montage :q

Beim nächsten mal komm ich auch mit Equipment, wenn nicht wieder die Family dazwischenfunkt...


----------



## powermike1977 (21. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

man-o-man!
das war echt ne pleite...aber egal, denn der naechste fisch zappelt bestimmt! wie es aussieht muessen wir mal an den julianakanl zander kloppen...oder wie sieht's aus? pitchy hat ja die fische wenigstens dringelassen (ich habe immernoch den verdacht, dass ca. 20 osteuropaer am tag vorher den burggraben leergefischt haben-bis auf einen 1,01m hecht!). wenn es dann wieder null wird, verkaufen knollwinst und ich unsere komplette ausruestung bei ebay, fuer 1euro sofortkauf!!!

naja, klar das marca alle schuld auf macgill geschoben hat! nachdem wir alle nix gefangen haben, war auch klar, dass macgill fuer die komplette misere verantwortlich zu machen war!!! egal, wer fehlt ist schuld!

ich gehe gleich mal in oostmarland n bisschen spinnfischen. mal sehen was das so bringt.


----------



## the doctor (21. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

@Mike

Dann kannst du sie ja schon direckt verkaufen.:q -Ich biete en fünfer!

@PetriHelix

Stahl nehme ich meistens nur für Köfi
Wenn ich mit Gufi, oder sonstige Kunstköderlies losziehe müsste eigentlich meine 10er Whiplash standhalten.
Aber die verschleist natürlich auch.Günstig kommt man nie weg!
z.B. Heute :
Rursee-erster Wurf- hänger
nach dem fünften Wurf wieder hänger(insgesammt fünf Gufis) und dann tausend mal Schnur kürzen,weil sie an den Kanten vorbeigeschrapt ist
Ausbeute- nichts!:q 

So ist das halt


----------



## powermike1977 (22. August 2004)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

nix da 5 euro, das zeug geht fuer einen wech! 

muss mich echt andauernd in geduld ueben! ist zwar klar, dass es nuller tage gibt, aber wenn es dann 3 hintereinander sind...dann muss man ja fast schon wieder an den forellenpuff


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

middag! 
lach mich gerade schrott ueber diesen alten, herrlich verwirrenden thread! ist das ding schon 10 jahre alt - ich koennte heulen!
gibt's hier noch den ein oder anderen alt-thread teilnehmer? wollte das ding nochmal anreissen, da ich ueberlege als mittlerweile 2-fach vater wieder mal ne angelrute zur abwechslung zu schwingen. infrequent und ultra-sporadisch. hab noch keinen vispas und weiss fast nicht mehr wo man hier einen bekommt...immernoch in maastricht, immernoch heiss auf raubfisch - allerdings nicht mehr so auf aal zu sprechen...das der ja jetzt auf der liste der nashoerner steht!
ciao,
mike


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: AB treffen in maastricht*

Ja, mich gibt es noch....

 Aber warum ist der Thread in Östereich/Schweiz???


----------

